# U.S. Service Member Killed in Mosul, Iraq: Pentagon



## Kraut783 (May 4, 2017)

April 30, 2017

1st Lt. Weston Lee, 25, of Bluffton, Georgia, was on patrol when the device detonated, the 82nd Airborne Division in Fort Bragg, North Carolina, said in a statement.

U.S. Service Member Killed in northern Iraq: Pentagon

Rest in Peace Sir


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 4, 2017)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Topkick (May 4, 2017)

My hero!


----------



## RackMaster (May 4, 2017)

RIP.


----------



## CDG (May 4, 2017)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 5, 2017)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Lt.


----------



## Gunz (May 5, 2017)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Viper1 (May 5, 2017)

Rest in Peace Lt. Lee


----------



## Dame (May 6, 2017)

Rest in peace.


----------

